# LR CC Camera Profiles for Nikon Z 6



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m still hanging on (sometimes it seems by my thumbs) to my LR 6.14 perpetual license but I’m contemplating biting the proverbial and subscribing to LR Classic.  I’ve acquired several sets of camera profiles from an independent vendor for two or three Nikons and several Panasonic M43 G models, but now I have a Nikon Z 6 and these camera (not lens) profiles will not be relevant for the new body.  If I take on LR CC, I’m interested in what camera profiles (in the Development Module) will be available for me with the new (to me) program and I can’t seem to find the appropriate link on the web, although so far I’ve only searched Google and wandered around the Adobe site.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 31, 2019)

All .dcp profiles will be available in Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,

Adobe provide camera profiles that will get you very close to the Nikon Z in camera jpeg picture profiles.

With the new Nikon Z cameras Adobe also pick up some settings in the  NEF raw file such as sharpening.


----------



## mcasan (Jul 31, 2019)

With Passport ColorChecker you can make your own camera profile.   Lr/ACR can then convert the DCP into the XMP format.    Once you have that camera profile you can in ACR create new profiles that build on it.   The same goes for LUTs.

I created a basic profile for my E-M1 II camera.   Using that color corrected as the base, I created a profile for landscapes that adds small amounts of Texture, Clarity, Dehaze, and Auto Toning.    When I select that profile I typically only need to use it at around 20% to make a good starting place for a typical landscape.    You could do all sorts of profiles for sports, wildlife, landscapes, architecture....etc all using the color corrected profile as the base.    Profiles are a huge step forward for Lr/ACR.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 31, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> All .dcp profiles will be available in Lightroom Classic.


That’s a good tip, Johan.  Is there an Adobe site where I can view the list of “alll.dcp profiles?”


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 31, 2019)

Jim Mohundro said:


> That’s a good tip, Johan.  Is there an Adobe site where I can view the list of “alll.dcp profiles?”


I’m talking about *custom* camera profiles. The list of profiles from Adobe is here: Cameras supported by Camera Raw


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks, Johan.

I’ll try to to put my question in a more functional way.  I have a new Nikon Z 6 and, up to now, I’ve been post processing my Nikon and Panasonic RAW images in a perpetual version of Lightroom (currently in Its final version 6.14).  Years ago, when I first acquired my Nikon D80 and LR 2.x, I emperimented for many hours with the many camera profiles then available for my Nikon in Lightroom.  Through this experimentation I found that Nikon D2H was my “favorite” look, i.e., a camera profile I was happy to apply to all my images before final tweaking in the Development Module.  Eventually, Adobe stopped providing a camera profile for Nikon D2H in Lightroom.

I then found a vendor who provided various camera profiles including a few Leica models, some Canon models, and several Nikon camera profiles, of which one was the Nikon D2H Type II which I found very closely emulated the D2H profiles that LR no longer provided as new Nikon models were produced and Lightroom itself was updated.  I have since used this Vendor’s camera profiles for all my Nikons and Panasonic camera bodies since and that the effects have been remarkably consistent and aesthetically pleasing to me.

My vendor does currently produce such a camera profile for the Nikon D2H Type II to be used both with Lightroom 6.14 and with the subscription models.  I’m working with the vendor clarify some installation issues but have been wondering if there are any alternative sources for the Nikon D2H camera profile if our efforts are unsuccessful.

I’m not sure if the D2H profile on the Adobe list is an actual camera profile that could be somehow installed in Lightroom 6.14 to make possible my selection of that profile in the Development Module for my images as desired, or is a camera profile that can somehow be installed in Camera Raw to accommodate  new images produced by the Nikon D2H DSLR itself.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 1, 2019)

So if I understand you correctly, you want to use a Nikon D2H profile for the to DNG converted Nikon Z6 NEF files? AFAIK, that is not possible.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Aug 1, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> So if I understand you correctly, you want to use a Nikon D2H profile for the to DNG converted Nikon Z6 NEF files? AFAIK, that is not possible.


You do indeed understand me, Johan, and your advice is helpful.  There may be no uncomplicated answers in Adobe or in the forum, so I think I’ll continue to work with the vendor for awhile before I give up and begin what is likely a long search for a new, “favorite” profile for my Z 6.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Aug 2, 2019)

Jim Mohundro said:


> You do indeed understand me, Johan, and your advice is helpful.  There may be no uncomplicated answers in Adobe or in the forum, so I think I’ll continue to work with the vendor for awhile before I give up and begin what is likely a long search for a new, “favorite” profile for my Z 6.


Thanks, Johan and the others who've responded here and to whom  I owe an update to my inquiry, here and on the forum for the perpetual license version below.  First, a trivial note: the ancient Nikon camera profile I was seeking to use with my LR 6.14 was D2X, not D2H and I’m sure that could not have many any difference in the responses.  More important, I’ve been able to work out the technical issues with my camera profiles provider and once again have been able to nest a few camera profiles (some Leica, a few more Canon and several Nikon, including the Nikon D2X, Type II), to be available in my Development Module.  Thanks  for taking an interest in my issue, and feel no immediate need to upgrade to the subscription service at this time.


----------

